# need advice.....again



## torp3t3d0 (Jan 27, 2015)

Used the advice I got from you guys to make 22+lbs of bacon this past weekend.   made some straight "brown sugar" cure.....molasses cure and CBP +onion and garlic cure.....all were GREAT (thanks to using PoP's brine).

Smoked them in my New MES 40 with my "a-maze-n 6x6 in my "tool box" mode...even built a vent to exit the smoke from the garage )a pipe through a hole in the garage door...wife chew my butt for cutting the hole) 

Read about the Chief Choice 165 slice, so I go that....it was delivered today so I thought I would slice us some bacon to give to my kids...what an abortion...didn't get 4 "good" slices out of what I cut....kept making a "flap" on the cut side.....had to stop and trim the flap off before I could continue on.....

Lucky for me, I did not experiment on the "pretty" stuff, but used the less than pretty slab to do first.

Question:

Is it normal to develop that flap?....do I need to stop every 3rd slice to trim it off?  what am I doing wrong......left it in the Freezer for about 30 minuted (based upon something I read here) but 30 minutes changed nothing.....

Help?

Pete


----------



## pc farmer (Jan 27, 2015)

30 minutes isn't long enough to firm it up.

I let mine in the freezer for 1.5 -2 hours.


----------



## torp3t3d0 (Jan 27, 2015)

will try that.....sacrifice another piece to the test!!


----------



## foamheart (Jan 27, 2015)

I freeze mine solid. I find that the edge thaws at about the same rate it takes me to cut a thin slice. Of course I do my the old fashion manual way.

Just too poor to afford one of those fancy stainless steel frisbee looking cutting do-hickies. They sure do shine up prudy though.


----------



## worktogthr (Jan 27, 2015)

I have the same slicer and my bacon was in the fridge for at least two hours and it cut fine.  Don't get rid of those flaps.  Dice them up, freeze them in ice cube trays, pop them in a ziploc and now you have bacon cubes!  Now whenever you need some chopped bacon,for a recipe,  defrost them for a few seconds and your good to go.  I just finished my first batch of bacon and had a piece of belly that was really thin, so most of it became chopped bacon and a lightbulb went off on how to best save these in about one slice portions and the bacon cube was born.  So far I have used them for omelets and spaghetti carbonara!  Maybe next time I'll throw them in a glass of Buffalo Trace hahah


----------



## torp3t3d0 (Jan 29, 2015)

I'm there with ya...nothing goes to waste...lived in Italy for almost 3 years...spaghetti carbonara is one of my favorite meals...thanks again


----------



## dave17a (Jan 30, 2015)

torp3t3d0 said:


> will try that.....sacrifice another piece to the test!!





Foamheart said:


> I freeze mine solid. I find that the edge thaws at about the same rate it takes me to cut a thin slice. Of course I do my the old fashion manual way.
> 
> Just too poor to afford one of those fancy stainless steel frisbee looking cutting do-hickies. They sure do shine up prudy though.


Got my Mothers old Kenmore. All plastic, minus the blade of course, bogs down and have done 100 pounds of bacon. 7-5" blade?  Half frozen.


----------



## dave17a (Jan 30, 2015)

Foamheart said:


> I freeze mine solid. I find that the edge thaws at about the same rate it takes me to cut a thin slice. Of course I do my the old fashion manual way.
> 
> Just too poor to afford one of those fancy stainless steel frisbee looking cutting do-hickies. They sure do shine up prudy though.


Keep them knives sharp. Do it that way also on slicing. Keeps you sharp.;)


----------



## foamheart (Jan 30, 2015)

dave17a said:


> Keep them knives sharp. Do it that way also on slicing. Keeps you sharp.;)


 Yeah but if ya not careful, you'll have to get your neighbor to pick your nose for you.


----------

